
What visa type do you need, exactly, to legally participate in Y Combinator? - dotBen
http://benmetcalfe.com/blog/2012/02/what-visa-type-do-you-need-exactly-to-legally-participate-in-y-combinator/
======
dotBen
This is basically my response to the "My US border entry nightmare" YC post
earlier in the day (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3545548>)

Which became too long as a comment, so I blogged it.

~~~
arctictony
Yep, I had this issue. No visa covers a foreign entrepreneur wanting to come
and create jobs in the US. In the end I had to go through contortions to get
an O1 but it wasn't pretty.

